# Daily Rant



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Why do people insist on calling door mirrors wing mirrors, Wing mirrors disappeared in the late 60's they are so out of date I haven't even seen one this century.

Door mirror









Wing mirror









And on the same subject why can't anyone from the USA say M I R R OR, they all sound like stroke victims, Mear is about as near as they can get.

None seem to be able to pronounce a T properly City becomes Cidy, Motor becomes Modor etc etc etc, we are now getting programs produced in the UK using the same lazy speak, the pratt of the Motorhome channel for one.

I won't bother with hood/bonnet, trunk/boot I'm okay with those as they are at least somewhere near the mark.

I'm not anti American, they're just annoying sometimes, too much in love with guns though, it is a sleeveless society


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Good morning Kev
Or was that moaning &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;
Misty


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Whats them things? Suppose to be smileys


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev wrote

"Why do people insist on calling door mirrors wing mirrors, Wing mirrors disappeared in the late 60's they are so out of date I haven't even seen one this century."

What would you call mirrors fitted to an 'A' Class MH with no cab doors?

Geoff


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Rear view mirrors?

Peter


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

It is a beautiful lovely day here in Fife! Frost on the ground and going to one of my Daughters for lunch, life could not be better.

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> What would you call mirrors fitted to an 'A' Class MH with no cab doors?


Gerald and Betty. :grin2:


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Kev

I think you are taking the words that form the name "wing mirror" too literally, so long as it's external and primarily on/to the side of the vehicle it's a wing mirror, admittedly i believe the name originated from them predominantly being mounted on the wing, but it's still a noun not an adjective.

an extremely quick check around the oxford and cambridge websites for definitions reveals;

cambridge
"a ​mirror on the ​outside of a ​car ​door that ​allows the ​driver to ​see the ​vehicles that are behind or ​trying to ​pass"

oxford
"A rear-view mirror projecting from the side of a motor vehicle"

the acronym for a wing mirror is ORVM which is Outside Rear View Mirror.

i agree with the above post; far too nice a day to worry about it 

Lee


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

mirror


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I hate 'rims' and 'rotors'......invented because Americans can't spell!!


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

Wherever it's mounted by its nature it has to be on the extreme edge of the vehicle i.e. the wing. As with wingers in rugby and football and probably other sports who "play on the wing" .

Why did they call the mudguards on cars "wings"? They weren't going to fly like aeroplanes?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

A rubbish Rant Kev, do try and wake up tomorrow with something in your head worth ranting about!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Kev wrote
> 
> "Why do people insist on calling door mirrors wing mirrors, Wing mirrors disappeared in the late 60's they are so out of date I haven't even seen one this century."
> 
> ...


Peter beat me to it Geoff >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

dovtrams said:


> It is a beautiful lovely day here in Fife! Frost on the ground and going to one of my Daughters for lunch, life could not be better.
> 
> Dave


Sorry Dave but that is the most rubbishy rant ever mate, enjoy your lunch


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

EJB said:


> I hate 'rims' and 'rotors'......invented because Americans can't spell!!


And they call wheels tires :roll: :roll:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

listerdiesel said:


> Rear view mirrors?
> 
> Peter


I thought of that, and rejected it, as it would be confused with the internal mirror in most vehicles, which are referred to as the 'rear view mirror'.

Geoff


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Kev wrote
> 
> "Why do people insist on calling door mirrors wing mirrors, Wing mirrors disappeared in the late 60's they are so out of date I haven't even seen one this century."
> 
> ...


the way some people drive I'd call any mirrors....pointless!


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

nicholsong said:


> Kev wrote
> 
> "Why do people insist on calling door mirrors wing mirrors, Wing mirrors disappeared in the late 60's they are so out of date I haven't even seen one this century."
> 
> ...


Bloody useless when your trying to get through a narrow gap :laugh:

M


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

delawaredandy said:


> Bloody useless when your trying to get through a narrow gap :laugh:
> 
> M


Tell me about it!


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

barryd said:


> Tell me about it!


Got to ask how do you get out, through the roof lite
Misty


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well ours remain wing mirrors

When he yells fold in the wing mirrors

I know which mirror he means

Sandra


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

Our mirrors are width sensors if you hit one your toooo close


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

You can use them to "high five" friends you meet on the road

Ian


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Blooming eck kev, what a useless rant.>> by the way what made you pick that Rover 3 litre from ebay. there is a better one for sale at £18000.
They are quite fast when you wind them up and throw them around.great vehicle.


cabby


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Can't believe someone from Leeds is criticising how other folk speak, bah gum!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It is a daily rant, you all may join in with your own subjects.

It might be nice if it was kept impersonal though, or it'll end up in the subs bar, or worse.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> Can't believe someone from Leeds is criticising how other folk speak, bah gum!


Keep off the Graaaass etc, no room to talk, bloody southern softie, oops, mustn't be too personal > >


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

What, where

A southerner criticising how I talk 

ee by gum 

Thas oot of line lad

Sandra


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

barryd said:


> Tell me about it!


Barry, I notice you're breaking the law there! :frown2:
Those *triangular* reflectors are for use on trailers *ONLY*! Not to be used for appendages like scooter racks or whatever.
Now, we have to decide what punishment is appropriate for this very serious offence, a spell in jail perhaps?>>>
Alternatively, a financial penalty, or cheese to all members?:grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

emmbeedee said:


> Barry, I notice you're breaking the law there! :frown2:
> Those *triangular* reflectors are for use on trailers *ONLY*! Not to be used for appendages like scooter racks or whatever.
> Now, we have to decide what punishment is appropriate for this very serious offence, a spell in jail perhaps?>>>
> Alternatively, a financial penalty, or cheese to all members?:grin2::grin2::grin2:


They wouldnt like the cheese I eat, not for the faint hearted!

Armitage trailers fitted that board 8 years ago. Ill ring up and complain!


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> Can't believe someone from Leeds is criticising how other folk speak, bah gum!


Yeh, and Leeds is right next to Bratford….sorry Bradford.

Not just the Americans who get their Ds and Ts mixed up.

Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

ChrisandJohn said:


> Yeh, and Leeds is right next to Bratford….sorry Bradford.
> 
> Not just the Americans who get their Ds and Ts mixed up.
> 
> Chris


Not helping :roll: fortunately we don't have to listen t Bratford twang on't telly.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I only get fed up when the actors just mumble, this is mainly with the US programs we get. However my biggest moan would be about all those hyped up programs for us to watch, then find that most of the scenes are filmed in a darkened area to hide the low budget props it seems.

cabby


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Hold on Guys,
it was his Daily Rant yesterday,
he's moved on to something else now, 
Misty


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well yes but we like to fill in to help him keep it going, otherwise it is not a proper rant is it.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> I only get fed up when the actors just mumble, this is mainly with the US programs we get. However my biggest moan would be about all those hyped up programs for us to watch, then find that most of the scenes are filmed in a darkened area to hide the low budget props it seems.
> 
> cabby


I think that must be age Phil, loads of old folk say the same thing, always have.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

mistycat said:


> Hold on Guys,
> it was his Daily Rant yesterday,
> he's moved on to something else now,
> Misty


I did say anyone can join in, but I didn't expect you to rant about my rant post.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

People who say Janry and Febry, Wensday is also annoying.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> People who say Janry and Febry, Wensday is also annoying.


You mean like 'Kev' instead of Kevin?:wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> You mean like 'Kev' instead of Kevin?:wink2:


No!!! Geoffrey


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> People who say Janry and Febry, Wensday is also annoying.


Enlighten me. How would you pronounce Wednesday?

Woden's day perhaps?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

cabby said:


> I only get fed up when the actors just mumble, this is mainly with the US programs we get. However my biggest moan would be about all those hyped up programs for us to watch, then find that most of the scenes are filmed in a darkened area to hide the low budget props it seems.
> cabby


True, true, true.!!!!!

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> Enlighten me. How would you pronounce Wednesday?
> 
> Woden's day perhaps?


As it's written usually Wed, nes, day, I also hear it pronounced as Wed ens day, which at least has the three silly bubbles intact.

It is interesting to Google the origins, Woden is only one option, Mercury or the fourth being two others.

I should add that my diction isn't great, I have to make an effort not to drop my H's, bad diction annoys me, especially my own, but people on TV and Radio who get paid good money speak badly, as opposed to dialect which is a fascinating thing to listen to, Scouse and Geordie in particular, the Yorkshire accent is a difficult one to pin down as it can vary from one side of a road or river to the other, more so than anywhere I been, my own accent seems to have changed over the years depending on where I was living at the time, I was in London for a while and I came over all suvvern like, no other part of the world changes the way words are structured like southern England IE Grass - Grarse, Glass - Glarse, they seems to have an affection for saying arse a lot.

No insult intended to peeps from darn sarf, it's not your fault :wink2::wink2:

Come on the rest of you, don't pretend you don't have a pet hate to share.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I cringe every time I hear someone say (for example) "Me and Joe" instead of "Joe and I". The kids come out of school these days unable to string sentences together properly, and it's no wonder as half the teachers are probably speaking like that too. You hear it on TV all the time, even from supposedly well educated people who could be a good influence on the young. Don't they teach English Grammar in schools nowadays?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

tugboat said:


> I cringe every time I hear someone say (for example) "Me and Joe" instead of "Joe and I". The kids come out of school these days unable to string sentences together properly, and it's no wonder as half the teachers are probably speaking like that too. You hear it on TV all the time, even from supposedly well educated people who could be a good influence on the young. Don't they teach English Grammar in schools nowadays?


Mrs Zeb had a foolproof way of teaching this point - about 50 years ago!! :surprise:

Say - "_Joe and me went to the cinema_."

If Joe couldn't come, would you have said, "_Me went to the cinema_"?

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

And my rant - if nobody has already mentioned it.

When the News begins and they are introducing the main stories about to be covered, they always show a series of people making a comment - often quite a long one. Then when those items come up we have to listen to all the same comments again! :frown2:

Also, whenever someone important is interviewed, why do we have to watch them walking some distance toward the camera?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Simple, they have to fill the time slot and the person does not have a lot to say.

cabby


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> As it's written usually Wed, nes, day, I also hear it pronounced as Wed ens day, which at least has the three silly bubbles intact.
> 
> It is interesting to Google the origins, Woden is only one option, Mercury or the fourth being two others.
> 
> ...


I am genuinely amazed!
I have never, ever heard Wednesday pronounced with 3 syllables.
I've mixed and lived with people from all over the British Isles and never once heard it spoken anyway else other than 'wensday'.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Poor old Kev, he is stuck even further in the past than the rest of us. Probably explains why he wears a ruff and a floppy hat with a feather in it. Thank goodness he has succumbed to the trousers so we no longer have to look at his bandy legs encased in hose.

I anticipate being scolded and called Geoffrey when he reads this.>


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> I am genuinely amazed!
> I have never, ever heard Wednesday pronounced with 3 syllables.
> I've mixed and lived with people from all over the British Isles and never once heard it spoken anyway else other than 'wensday'.


Agreed. I've never heard Wednesday with 3 syllables. I have heard Janry and Febry, but more often 'Febuary', which I personally will admit to.*

Chris

PS. * I'll also admit to ending a sentence with a preposition.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

ChrisandJohn said:


> Agreed. I've never heard Wednesday with 3 syllables. I have heard Janry and Febry, but more often 'Febuary', which I personally will admit to.*
> 
> Chris
> 
> PS. * I'll also admit to ending a sentence with a *preposition.*


Now you have done it twice:wink2::laugh:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

tugboat said:


> Poor old Kev, he is stuck even further in the past than the rest of us. Probably explains why he wears a ruff and a floppy hat with a feather in it. Thank goodness he has succumbed to the trousers so we no longer have to look at his bandy legs encased in hose.
> 
> I anticipate being scolded and called Geoffrey when he reads this.>


Aww no, don't tease him.

Oh, alright then!:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> I cringe every time I hear someone say (for example) "Me and Joe" instead of "Joe and I". The kids come out of school these days unable to string sentences together properly, and it's no wonder as half the teachers are probably speaking like that too. You hear it on TV all the time, even from supposedly well educated people who could be a good influence on the young. Don't they teach English Grammar in schools nowadays?


Grammar is yer dads mum,


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Mrs Zeb had a foolproof way of teaching this point - about 50 years ago!! :surprise:
> 
> Say - "_Joe and me went to the cinema_."
> 
> ...


I have a Jamaican mate who would say just that.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

You had to go all the way to Jamaica to find a mate? :surprise:

Sorry - too good to miss!! :wink2::grin2:


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

barryd said:


> They wouldnt like the cheese I eat, not for the faint hearted!
> 
> Armitage trailers fitted that board 8 years ago. Ill ring up and complain!


So does that make it a patent defect or a latent defect :laugh:

M


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Bloody hell

Are you all southerners ?

Can you just not talk?

Can you just not engage any stranger in conversation ?

Call them Love knowing it's fine 

Ask them how would you cook this?

Just engage with a stranger in passing

Smile move on 

And know that little interchange

Brightened your day

We can up north

With all sorts of people from all sorts of places 
Aldra


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

aldra said:


> Bloody hell
> 
> Are you all southerners ?
> 
> ...


You seem to have some pre-conceived ideas of 'southerners' as you call them, and most of them wrong.
For a start we are all English and very similar from where ever in our country we come from.
Try attending a MHF rally and see for your self just how we all get along with no trace of north/south prejudice.
It's people like you who spout this rediculous 'we're better than you' rubbish which gives credence to the north/south myth.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Easy there tiger.:grin2::grin2: don't you go getting your knickers in a twist.

We all enjoy a little north, south divide banter.

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Spacerunner said:


> You seem to have some pre-conceived ideas of 'southerners' as you call them, and most of them wrong.
> For a start we are all English and very similar from where ever in our country we comu
> 
> e from.
> ...


Whoops

Let me think

I thought you were a bit special

Tuggy is my love , I guess he is a southerner

It's all tongue in cheek

I really wouldn't recognise a southerner if I fell over him

Unless when I called him love

He came over all funny

I don't care whether you come from any where, Ireland, Wales Scotland or down south or the South Pole

So I'm really sorry if I upset you

I judge my friends by who they are not from where the come from

Aye lad, thas al do me

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

My 4 year old Samsung S2 which still runs sweet, except for battery life is a bit shorter now, might be the latest OS upgrade doing more, but the refurb S4 will be on it's way back to Argos as it keeps turning it self off, all they offer is a full refund which is bloody annoying as I like the phone, and the replacement from them is £20 more than the £140 I paid, and although they list more than ten available they have no stock, I had the same stock problems when I ordered a Tab 4 and they sent three Tab 3s in succession until I got fed up of the useless sods, CS is crap as well.


----------

